# Need Jig for Dovetailing ½” stock + Rockler woes + Katie?



## JavaGeek (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello All,
Can you recommend a jig for cutting dovetails that works with 1/2" stock?

I want to cut dovetails in 1/2" and 3/4" stock. I wish to build drawers and boxes. I'd also like to build boxjoints, but only if it is a reasonable price (hopefully under $150 or so extra for box joints). I want something that won't make a huge mess, so I either need something with dust collection, or I need to get a router that lets my hook dust collection up to the base. 

What is the most reasonably priced way to make good dovetails in 1/2" stock without making a huge mess? My wife won't be happy, but I can scrounge up about $400 for the total purchase, but not much more. 

I have a nice router table with a PC 890 in it, so I would prefer one that works with a router table as it does a great job of dust collection and seems easier/faster to use. I also have a Bosch Colt which I have been using now with my current jig, but could upgrade to a more powerful router if I need to.

I bought a Rockler dovetail jig and it has been a disaster. There are 3 major problems:

The side stop is 1/8 an inch off so the stock never lines up on a half-blind joint. 
It cannot cut 1/2" through dovetails. The bushings don't give enough clearance for the 8 deg bit. You will cut into your bushings if you set the depth correctly (actually, I cut through the bushing and had over a 1/16" of extra depth, so I gave it a bit more clearance than I should have). 
It has an awesome dust collector that is extremely effective, but it blocks the screw for the side stop meaning you have to disassemble the front clamp (which takes awhile) if you wish to change stock size. 
Also, the recommended measurements are not accurate...I am less enraged about this as they're within 1/6th of an inch, but it is really frustrating spending more time cutting test pieces EACH TIME than actually cutting stock.

I am going to return this frustrating, defective excuse for a tool. Now I need a new dovetail jig. 


What would you recommend? I think I'd like half-blinds as they seem fast to make with a PC/Leigh-style jig, but I don't think I care too much. I don't care too much about spacing, so variable spacing is not critical to me. 

The Katie Jig Jr looks pretty exciting as I can use my router table's dust collection. It looks like it is better built than the Keller jig. 

The general tools jig looks great, the price is right, and I can pick it up from a homecenter, but it appears to have gotten terrible reviews. 

I can afford a 12" porter cable jig, but it doesn't seem to support dust collection. For that price, I could get a new router and vacuum adapter for the base. Would that be as effective as a jig with dust collection? Also, I am concerned about the bushings with 1/2" stock. I assume the bushing issue is not limited to Rockler.

I can afford the 12" Leigh jig, but I am worried about making through dovetails. Is it easier to change stock sizes (going from a 1x4 to a 1x6, for example) than using a fixed template like Rockler/PC uses? With the Rockler, that operation involved adjusting the side stop, which means getting a screw driver out, adjusting, and unclamping and reclamping the pieces until they're precisely aligned. 


I think I am leaning toward the Katie jig for now and possibly buying something else for half blinds if the need arises. 

Is there any reason I shouldn't use a Katie?

It seems ideal as I can support the stock from front and behind, eliminating tearout, without having to do any calculations to adjust the templates. I can also do it quickly on a router table and use the table's dust collection. Afterwards, it won't take up much space. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Java I just got a dovetail machine easy as pie. Check out the one from general tool. Got it from amazon.com for 39 and change. Here is the link.

Amazon.com: General Tools 860 dovetailer EZ Pro dovetail Jig: Home Improvement


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JavaGeek

I'm a big fan of the Katie jig and have been for a very long time and I also push the EZ dovetail jig all the time..
The EZ dovetail jig for blind dovetails and all others with the Katie jig.

The General Tools & Instruments Newsroom | The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos

Catalog #15 Page 3-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

=====



JavaGeek said:


> Hello All,
> Can you recommend a jig for cutting dovetails that works with 1/2" stock?
> 
> I want to cut dovetails in 1/2" and 3/4" stock. I wish to build drawers and boxes. I'd also like to build boxjoints, but only if it is a reasonable price (hopefully under $150 or so extra for box joints). I want something that won't make a huge mess, so I either need something with dust collection, or I need to get a router that lets my hook dust collection up to the base.
> ...


----------



## JavaGeek (Jul 25, 2010)

*Thank you for the responses + side rant*

Gentlemen, 
Thank you for the responses. I am glad that 2 people had good results with the General jig. I love the notion of using a router table to cut dovetails and maybe even not using bushings. I was scared off by the negative reviews. 

I'll definitely check out the General Tools jig as I can get it for $40 at my local Home Depot and return it if there are issues. 

It's much scarier buying a Keller as one of their jigs is literally 1 piece of plastic, 2 bits, and a manual for $240....Really? I'm all for businesses making a profit, but a single piece of mass-produced plastic and 2 mass-produced bits, all of which they've been selling for decades that will never go obsolete...for that much?!?! I'd be very interested in hearing their justification for that price. There really is no parallel. I can wrap my brain around the price of many expensive things in this world...computers, pharmaceuticals, mobile devices, cars, etc based on supply and demand, length of patents, a time window for obsolescence, etc. I can't think of a single mass-produced item that is more unjustifiably expensive in all my life than the Keller jigs.

What is scariest about the Katie and Keller is that I haven't found them at any retailer. I doubt the manufacturer will give you your money back if you buy the jig and find that it doesn't work as advertised. 

Anyway, I apologize for the rant, but I assume I'm not the only woodworker who has felt that pain. I'll do my research on the General EZ Pro. 

I also found the Woodhaven 7602 Dovetail Jig this morning which appears like it can be used in a router table as well. I'll do some research into that as well. I am very excited about these jigs and can't wait to make some beautiful drawers.


Thanks for the Advice Everyone!
Steven


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ I am curious, doesn't the EZPro jig also do through dovetails? Why don't you recommend it for them?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Yes, it can do the through dovetails but they are kind of funny looking that's to say they have rounded ends on them and a PITA to use the jig for that type.. I would need to take a snapshot of the manual to show you how they look and how they are put in place, I will if you want to see it.



======



CanuckGal said:


> BJ I am curious, doesn't the EZPro jig also do through dovetails? Why don't you recommend it for them?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steven

" I doubt the manufacturer will give you your money back if you buy the jig and find that it doesn't work as advertised. "

Drop a call to Marc at Sommerfeld Tools he will back his tools 100% and if your are happy he will refund or make it right, he is the big boss and will talk to you any time, Great guy..

The Katie jig can be adjusted to put in many patterns not just one type,like one big dovetail in a 6" wide board, just by moving the spacers around.

===



JavaGeek said:


> Gentlemen,
> Thank you for the responses. I am glad that 2 people had good results with the General jig. I love the notion of using a router table to cut dovetails and maybe even not using bushings. I was scared off by the negative reviews.
> 
> I'll definitely check out the General Tools jig as I can get it for $40 at my local Home Depot and return it if there are issues.
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ I checked the manual, I see what you mean. I never noticed that before. Thanks.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*dove tale jig*

here is the one i have been using for probly 3 yrs It works for me I make jewelry box's One set up on the jig I use 2 router tables One for the dovetale and one for the pin's Here is the link A little pricey but works The Japan Woodworker Catalog - Gifkins Dovetail and Box Jig


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Timely thread. I'm thinking about picking up a jig, and was looking at the Rockler one. The EZ Pro is the one to get on a budget, eh? (As in, not wanting to spend $200 on just the jig) I suppose the 4216 is an option, but it's right at that price point I don't want to spend.


----------



## JavaGeek (Jul 25, 2010)

*EZPro fail*

Hello All,
So I managed to return my Rockler Jig. I am very happy to have it off my hands. I tried the General EZ Pro and may have to return it as well. Here's my observations:


It is well designed for 3/4" stock, but not for other sizes. You can probably buy different bits or different size bearings, but I doubt you will have much luck with 1/2" stock. For example, the pins guide strongly assumes a specific size of dovetail, which requires the bit to be at 1/2" height. 
The clamps are useless....unless you're using pine or softwood. I could not get them tight enough to secure oak and I was using a brand new bit and screwing the piece in until it dented the oak and bent the jig. 


I was using a router table, if that matters. 

The EZ Pro has great potential. If I was dovetailing 3/4" pine, I'd be ecstatic. I am using maple and oak and the stock kept moving while being routed. I even tried being both feeding the stock quickly and forcefully and slowly and forcefully. My pine test pieces looked great. Unfortunately, I ruined some very nice wood and and am sad for the loss of some beautiful maple. 

I am getting sick of buying woodworking equipment that I have to "hack" in order to get working. The EZ Pro is a great design, but they need better clamps. their clams are the cheapest, most pathetic attempt I have ever seen. I am sure I can glue sandpaper to the jig or something like that, but it would be better just to return it and save up for an expensive jig. 

So, for my current project, I gave up and am going to use rabbeted ends glued together. A working drawer is more important than beautiful one. For a future project, I'll probably purchase the Katie Jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steven

It will do 1/2" thick stock, you just need to set the bit to cut 3/8" deep.

To keep the hardwood in place use a C-Clamp with a clamp pad in that way the stock will not move and you will not bend the frame on the jig or mark up the stock with the nasty c-clamp marks.just glue on some pads made with some 1/4" MDF stock...



===========




JavaGeek said:


> Hello All,
> So I managed to return my Rockler Jig. I am very happy to have it off my hands. I tried the General EZ Pro and may have to return it as well. Here's my observations:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jukebox (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi-Jukebox, I'm new to this forum. Check out Sommerfeld's DVD for their Katie Jig. It does all that you need to do, ie 1/2" and 3/4". DVD is $10 and free delivery. See for yourself. Most good D/T jigs go +/- $240. Set up on most is a bloody nightmare. Check out the Katie Jig and set up couldn't be easier and the results are truly fantastic.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

I just got the Keller. David is the owner and is always helpful on the phone and will even walk you through stuff. Is it expensive? I guess, but I got the long one for a cradle I'm doing since I didn't want to spend the time doing them by hand (yes, I can easily do them, but I'm tired, lol).

Set up seems so simple and it can handle any thickness of stock and any length board. You can do variable space, compound angles etc... You get a lot of value for your money since it's as simple as any of the others since you set your backing board and that's it forever. It maybe only a piece of thick plastic, but it works better than any of the others I've seen at the shows. Even the Gifkins guys told me to get a Keller when I told them I needed to do compound angles and stuff like that.

It's also wide for a good base for the router either by hand or on a table. Sorry to disagree, but it works, it's easy and it can do any through dovetail you want to do, plus you can gang drawers or boxes if you like. I look at value and not price per say. He also has the aluminum jigs if you want that and they aren't that much more expensive


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I may have missed the point on this thread but as I see it no one has mentioned the Stots jig or the Dakota jig? I use the Dakota jig for my dovetails and wouldn't be without it. Easy to use with a hand held router or on a table will joint most thicknesses of timber and is so very easy to set up and use. It's only drawback as far as I can tell is that it will only create through dovetails of a set spacing. Please excuse me if I have missed the point on this one. Oh, and I should mention it is very cheap compared to some. HTH.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Alan

I did mention the Stots jig and the Dakota jig many times on the forum, the Dakota jig is the same as the HF jig and many others like it, the Stots is a real PITA jig, it's a jig you use to make a jig...it's low in cost but then comes the bits that you must buy to use it ,that will set you back about 90.oo in total plus shipping cost just to make a jig..the one I got could not take on the 1/2" bearing and I needed to sand out the jig so the bearing would fit in the slot, not a good thing for most..  you must take great care in doing so..

http://www.harborfreight.com/dovetail-machine-34102.html

========



mailee said:


> I may have missed the point on this thread but as I see it no one has mentioned the Stots jig or the Dakota jig? I use the Dakota jig for my dovetails and wouldn't be without it. Easy to use with a hand held router or on a table will joint most thicknesses of timber and is so very easy to set up and use. It's only drawback as far as I can tell is that it will only create through dovetails of a set spacing. Please excuse me if I have missed the point on this one. Oh, and I should mention it is very cheap compared to some. HTH.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry Bob, I didn't realise that. I have not used the Stots jig but have used a few types of dovetail jig and have found the Dakota one I use to be a great piece of kit that has saved me many hours in the shop. Thanks for the info.


----------

